# plants list for a nano tank?



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

gf225 said:


> I'm in the middle of writing a couple of articles for PFK. I figured you guys might find my list of interest. Please feel free to add to, all plants are from Tropica so they'll be some extra/missing no doubt for US citizens.
> 
> Anubias barteri var. nana
> Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
> ...





Jestep said:


> It would be something like this.
> 
> *Low Light*
> Anubias barteri
> ...


Yep... Message too short unless I type something up.
Original thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-aquariums/33761-nano-plant-list-v1-0-a.html


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks! thats a long list! I need to have a think about positioning now, any ideas?!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> thanks! thats a long list! I need to have a think about positioning now, any ideas?!


Bigger in the back, smaller in the front, and a good piece of driftwood or rock and you should be good! :biggrin:


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

I think you should have some tall stem plants at the back like ludwigia repens . A nice piece of driftwood or rock with some java fern in the center and some lots of moss up front. I like the look. Its like it going from tall medium to small like a hill.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

That's what I thought! Feel like I'm cheating on ripariums though lol


----------

